# Lets see how this turns out!



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Just as the title says, we'll see how this turns out! I'm breeding my male (Edge) and female (Ivory), They've already spawned so now its just the waiting game for the fry to grow. Any tips about any part of the spawning and growing process are welcome! Maybe this thread can help out others, and some of you might stick with me to see how the fry turn out:lol: This is the pair:


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

subbing to learn. thanks!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Subbing! Beautiful pair!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Subbing! Male is gorgeous!!


----------



## motaylor (Mar 3, 2015)

They both are stunning!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Subbing!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

So here's a little update. First off, Pretty big spawn. I'd say 70+ fry. They're growing pretty well, munching on brine shrimp every few hours. I moved them into a 30 gallon tank yesterday, and while siphoning it out today I managed to drop my phone in the water :shock:. No bueno. Luckily no fry were injured. Here's some pictures in the 10 gallon from a few days ago, I'll post some of them in the 30 gallon if my phone turns out to be okay.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

So no fry were harmed in the making of this photo  lol AWWW babies!!!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Exactly! :-D Nikki86, were you the one interested in one of the fry if they looked like the male? If so, I have 2 fry from a small spawn of these two at about a month and a half old, (2 had deformities and 2 didn't, one deformed one I culled and the other was a real fighter with a tail deformity that I've decided to keep) if one turns out to be a male and look like Edge, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

JustDownTheRiverBettas said:


> Exactly! :-D Nikki86, were you the one interested in one of the fry if they looked like the male? If so, I have 2 fry from a small spawn of these two at about a month and a half old, (2 had deformities and 2 didn't, one deformed one I culled and the other was a real fighter with a tail deformity that I've decided to keep) if one turns out to be a male and look like Edge, I'll be sure to let you know.


I was but I just found an EE at petco that I just HAD to have lol and I promised my Hubby this will be the last aquarium  I got really lucky to get this last boy since my boss said I could have an aquarium on my desk )
Thank you for remembering me!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

No problem! If you ever change your mind let me know!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

I will thank you!!


----------



## motaylor (Mar 3, 2015)

Aw! Hopefully you will have some that look like Ivory she's stunning! I'd be totally interested in getting one


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks, I hope so too! I'm so anxious to see what they look like :-D


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sorry I haven't updated in so long! My camera is still broken, so no pictures yet. I hope to have it fixed by June. Most of the fry are turning out to be butterflies with the females body color, (some look like they may change to the males body color) then a slightly redder version of the males color closest to their bodies, and then the females blue on the outer most part of their fins. I have one male that only has a tint of the males color on his anal fin that looks like it's fading out, but he looks almost identical to the female. I really hope to get some pictures up soon! They grow up so fast *cries*


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Following! Can't wait for more pictures, lol.


----------



## NYorkieBetta (Apr 21, 2015)

Subbing


----------



## nakito (Oct 11, 2014)

subbing!


----------

